# Obscure Object of Desire: The Smith & Wesson Model 544 Texas Commemorative in .44-40 WCF



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...n-model-544-texas-commemorative-in-44-40-wcf/


----------

